# Cambio de bujes de ventilador



## chec (Oct 9, 2012)

hola. tengo un ventilador marca mytek las aspas ya no giraron al momento de prenderlo un tecnico me dijo q tenia que cambiarle de bujes el problema es que no se cambiarlos .creo que necesitare algunas llave especial para cambiarlos y pues practicamente el par de bujes son baratos como para mandar a reparar a un tecnico ,el unico detalle es como cambiarlos alguien me puede decir como ?



como cambiar bujes de un ventilador marca mytek


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2012)

Si conseguís los bujes *con portabuje* , es solo cuestión de quitar unos tornillos y reemplazarlos , ahora si te venden los bujecitos sueltos , es medio complicado ya que son flotantes montados con un resorte diafragma que va remachado.

Además que si también se gastó algo el eje , RIP 

Saludos !


----------



## djwash (Oct 10, 2012)

Si las aspas giran libremente con la mano, el problema es mas electrico que mecanico.

Si estan trabadas las aspas, el ventilador puede funcionar con los bujes baleados, normalmente se traban por suciedad y los bujes se gastan despues de varios años, girando las aspas con la mano y hechando WD40 o algun lubricante similar deberian volver a girar, como para salir del apuro... Lo mejor es desarmar, limpiar bien y colocar grasa de litio o algo similar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2012)

Cuando están muy gastados , el ventilador gira libremente a dedo , pero cuando lo conectás "se recuesta" y no  anda


----------



## djwash (Oct 10, 2012)

Pues, nunca trabaje con bujes taaaaan gastados jajaja..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2012)

Te juro que me ha pasado  y se tarda un rato en comprenderlo :cabezon: 

Alguna vez , a falta de bujes y sin mas solución , le había amolado (versión gauchesca de tornear )  el rotor , y así giraba  , obvio se aumentó el entrehierro y el motor calentaba un poco más , pero nada trágico 

Saludos !


----------



## rubielita (Oct 23, 2012)

lo mas recomendable cambiar bujes.,revisar rotor (eje donde va elise)y si presenta desgaste cambiarlo.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 23, 2012)

si como dice dosmetros, si estan muy gastados el eje se cruza, y se pega ya sea con la bobina o el mismo eje.
yo los mando al tornero, de ser posible los reemplazo con rulemanes, y san camaleon...


----------



## arielo (Oct 24, 2012)

si quieres cambiarles los bujes desarmalo sacale los bujes y llevalos al lugar donde venden de manera que te den dos iguales a esos


----------

